
MINIX Creator Andrew Tanenbaum Sends Open Letter to Intel Over MINIX Drama - pulisse
https://www.techpowerup.com/238677/minix-creator-andrew-tanenbaum-sends-open-letter-to-intel-over-minix-drama
======
phoe-krk
This is pretty old news. This letter was created a month ago.

~~~
etiam
The added notes were not in that, and having them clears up what was confusion
at the time about Tanenbaums position regarding use of MINIX in ME. As far as
I'm concerned those updates amply justify having it posted again.

~~~
eesmith
FWIW, the second note was added on 10 November, or 3 days after the letter was
originally posted.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20171110000911/http://www.cs.vu....](https://web.archive.org/web/20171110000911/http://www.cs.vu.nl/~ast/intel/)

------
infodroid
recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15642116)

